# John Deere 606 bush hog



## redneck1952 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm looking for a bump plate for a John Deere 606 bush hog. John Deere says it is an obsolete item with no replacements. Can someone tell me where I can find one please.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you talking about the skid plates, one on each side?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

If it's a John Deere rotary mower it is not a Bush Hog*®*


----------



## redneck1952 (Apr 12, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Are you talking about the skid plates, one on each side?


No I need the stump jumper plate


----------



## redneck1952 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> If it's a John Deere rotary mower it is not a Bush Hog*®*


When I grew up they were called bush hog or brush hog no matter who made it. As for what it is as I stated it is a JOHN DEERE not bush hog brand.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen a few 606's for sale on tractorhouse, I believe. Maybe you can find a parts unit by going that route.


----------



## redneck1952 (Apr 12, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I've seen a few 606's for sale on tractorhouse, I believe. Maybe you can find a parts unit by going that route.


You might be right but so far, everyone that I have contacted on here, says that they do not have this part.


----------

